# Royal Canin Breed Specific



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

So we bought Kona the German Shepherd Puppy 30 formula hard food today at the recommendation of the vet. It is supposed to help with the problems German Shepherds have. Has anyone tried this and have any info good or bad? Since we got her we have been feeding Beniful Puppy. I know the new food is probably better but I want to know if maybe we should get something different or if the Royal Canin is a good choice for our precious girl.

Sorry guess this should be in the Feeding Our Puppies section


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm definitely not an expert on dog food, but i do know that most vets don't know much about it either. there are a lot of good threads on the forum on different foods. i fed my dog blue buffalo large breed puppy when he was younger and have now switched him over to blue buffalo large breed food. he likes it a lot and does very well with it. i was also just advised to change foods by a vet because he said blue buffalo isn't "good." i guess everyone has their own opinions. there are also many supplements you can buy to help them with their hips, joints, coat, skin, etc. i'm not sure how much better the breed specific foods are in terms of providing them with the supplements they need, but i'm sure somebody else will be of help to you. i commend you for asking before you just listened to what your vet said...this forum is *full *of so much information it could make your head spin, but definitely do some reading before you make the decision to switch her over to a different food so you can find out what is best for your girl.


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

It was the only food that doesn't give Xara sloppy poops with blood and mucus in it! So I will keep feeding it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What problems do german shepherds have when it comes to food?

Breed specific food is a marketing gimmick if you ask me. Here's a recent thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reed-puppy-vs-royal-canin-gsd-puppy-30-a.html


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Orijen is not available in South Africa! But if your pup is doing well on what you are feeding why change it just to be in fashion?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

in fashion? Feeding quality food is a fad?


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> in fashion? Feeding quality food is a fad?


I think certain foods or feeding styles become fads. 

If the food you are feeding your dog seems to keep your dog in good health, stay with it.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had my Persian cats on Royal Canin for two years. They look wonderful and are very healthy. *knocks on wood* I began feeding Texas, royal canin German shepherd puppy 30 as well. She did fine on it for about a month and then did not want to have anything to do with it. I mixed it with can food, but it just didn't rub her the right way. 

I then began researching the ingredients and comparing the food to other brands, and I found out that corn is the second or third ingredient. My sister, a basic obedience training specialist, made a comment that I was feeding my pets a substantial food, but it was like candy to them. It tastes great but it in the long run, they run the risk of obesity, based on the fillers. I have now switched my cats to Wellness and my GSD Texas to Simply Nourish (she was not fond of wellness but took to this brand). Both are great quality foods that have no corn products or fillers. You can check them out below. 

Overall, I have liked Royal Canin. I was not on it long enough to see my dog's results, but my cats were great. Their coat was awesome and the tear stains were at a minimum, but when I opened my eyes, yes, they were already gaining some weight. I would much rather be feeding them, as I like to say, "vegetables", than "candy" every day. 

This is my opinion of course, if Royal canin works for you, then by all means, stick to it. Because I honestly would not have noticed the ingredients had Texas just liked it. Good luck!

Wellness Core Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
Simply Nourish Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating
Royal Canin Breed-Specific Puppy Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes my dog likes it and it suits her. here are the ingredients of the South African Royal Canin Gsd puppy 30.

*Ingredients*

rice, dehydrated poultry meat, vegetable protein isolate*, animal fats, hydrolysed animal proteins, beet pulp, vegetable fibres, minerals, fish oil, egg powder, soya oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, psyllium husks and seeds, L-lysine, sodium polyphosphate, yeast extract (source of manno-oligo-saccharides), DL-methionine, taurine, hydrolysed crustaceans (source of glucosamine), marigold extract (source hydrolysed cartilage (source of chondroitin)
*L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation. 
Not trying to convert anyone just stating that it suits my pup!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

My 4month old is on RC and looks awesome on it......but its just as well cause here in Australia you can't get anything better than RC....its the best of the premium dog food..... so it's a bit like politics really.....picking the best of a bad bunch


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

We did the switch and she seems to be ok with it. I cant say that it is making her coat look great or anything like that but her poops looks healthier and they are more regular so that is good. We will keep her on it and hope she sticks to liking it. Its not like we cant change her to something else later if it doesn't do it for her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

First ingredient is rice? That's all I need to know.

I agree with the poster that stated breed specific diets are a gimmick. I feed my dogs Acana, not because it's fashionista of me, but because it's quality and the company is ethical.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

We could try Orijen next if she doesn't like the RC but there is only 1 store within in a 200 mile radius of me that sells it and it is still about 45 minutes away. That is really fine since you don't have to make the drive too often and I am willing to be a little inconvenienced if it means she will have a good food but it still sucks I cant just run to my local pet store and grab a bag. RC is super expensive but at least it is attainable.


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Acana is going to be imported into South Africa but how fresh is it going to be after coming all that way and how well is it going to be stored? Incidentally in Africa in the wild dogs dont just eat meat! they also eat grasses, berries, roots and of course a lot of their meat is carrion, they also dont eat every day!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

tsteves said:


> We could try Orijen next if she doesn't like the RC but there is only 1 store within in a 200 mile radius of me that sells it and it is still about 45 minutes away. That is really fine since you don't have to make the drive too often and I am willing to be a little inconvenienced if it means she will have a good food but it still sucks I cant just run to my local pet store and grab a bag. RC is super expensive but at least it is attainable.



Hey, I'm not dogging you personally for feeding RC, I'm just happy that people are feeding their dogs  RC is just not a kibble I would personally feed because I have access to and am able to feed a higher quality food. Your situation is different than most, no stress. Btw, I fed Orijen and my husky did excellent on it but it was too much protein for my Dobe. I spent 400 bucks in tests at the vet trying to figure out why he was urinating SO much and so frequently. It ended up being the food and he hasn't had an accident since we switched to Acana which is equally great in terms of quality, it just has less protein. Not every dog will do good on every food.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Hey, I'm not dogging you personally for feeding RC, I'm just happy that people are feeding their dogs .


Love it! I am happy we feed our dogs too. From reading the different posts it is really trial and error with the kibble and choosing the best of what you have access to. Plus everyone will have different opinions. At least im not feeding her Ol'Roy right?? LOL


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

I must say the name of the only pet store in Salt Lake County that sells Orijen and Acana makes me want to take a little trip lol. It is called THE DOG'S MEOW. So cute


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

tsteves said:


> I must say the name of the only pet store in Salt Lake County that sells Orijen and Acana makes me want to take a little trip lol. It is called THE DOG'S MEOW. So cute


Oh my goodness what a lovely name!
@ must love gsds I know you are not being personal, it is just that one gets so frustrated trying to get a decent food for the dogs here most are based on maize meal!


----------

